# Preventing Snow Mould



## greg4111 (May 5, 2020)

Anyone have any recommendations on a chemical spray to prevent grey/pink snow mould for a cool season lawn with approximately 4-5 months of snow cover per year? I was researching Banner Maxx II Fungicide spray with a 4oz/1000sq ft rate? Had some heavy damage this past winter... mainly KBG and PRG mix. Thank you


----------

